# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Numerazione fattura elettronica

## mariapia

Salve, alla luce della recente circolare ADE, ho questa situazione, che avrei volentieri evitato: un cliente mi dice che ha incassato assegno su prestazione il giorno 11/7, intanto  il 12/7 era stata già emessa una fattura la n.15 per altra prestazione, posso inviare oggi fattura con data 11/7  n.14 e registrarla in contabilità in data di oggi che corrisponde alla data di invio allo SDI?!?!? grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Perchè non puoi farla con data oggi e n. 16?

----------


## LONGBOARD

Puoi farla con la data del giorno dopo e la numerazione 16.
Dato che però nella citata circolare si dà per coincidente la data di effettuazione con quella di fattura è opportuno indicare , ad esempio in un rigo di descrizione l'informazione relativa alla data di effettuazione dell'operazione.
Con l'indicazione delle due date e sino alla scadenza dei 12 gg. si ritiene la compilazione corretta.

----------

